# absoluTTe issue 27



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We are short on articles for issue 27 of the magazine. If anyone has anything up thier sleeve then wing it over to me for inclusion ASAP please. The deadline is fast approaching :!: Thanks 

Guidelines here: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=141652


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

How about the great TTOC committee mystery John? What goes on at committee meetings, whats discussed, how often and how things are run? I think you have enough from me for the next issue although there is still the around the regions from reps. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

My "around the regions" bit should be with you John.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> My "around the regions" bit should be with you John.


Thank you Les  

Paul


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

John,

I've just sent you something.

I hope it's not too late!

Peter.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions and articles - all appreciated but we still need more :?


----------

